# New Google search box



## mkellogg

Hi,

Some of you may have noticed that there is a new option for search on the site.  I've added a Google search box to the search menu bar option.

Let me answer the first question before it is asked...
How do I search a single forum?
The best way I can see is to include part of the name of the forum in the search.

For instance:
being vocabulario

I hope it's useful! 

Mike


----------



## lizzeymac

Thank you Mike - it's great.


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hi,

that's a good idea, when you want to help or make researches for yourself, you often need WR and google. Well done, intelligent!


----------



## Nunty

OK, I guess I'm dumb, but what is the advantage of having a Google search box in the forum search, as opposed to in a floating deskbar or Google toolbar in my browser?

Second question: Are you planning on eliminating the Forum Search/Advanced Search features?


----------



## PhilFrEn

Nun-Translator said:


> OK, I guess I'm dumb, but what is the advantage of having a Google search box in the forum search, as opposed to in a floating deskbar or Google toolbar in my browser?


 
Personnaly I don't use tool bars, it is loading my browser and taking space, I don't like so much . When I need google, I open a new windows and hit the bookmark. Not taking so much more time . Question of habit.


----------



## Nunty

PhilFrEn said:


> Personnaly I don't use tool bars, it is loading my browser and taking space, I don't like so much . When I need google, I open a new windows and hit the bookmark. Not taking so much more time . Question of habit.


I use Google's floating deskbar, which snuggles into the title bar of whatever window I'm in (and so takes up no extra space), since I often google terms when I'm working on a translation in Word.  If I'm here in the forums and I want to do a search it would be in the forum itself. But maybe my forum usage and search habits are atypical.


----------



## Etcetera

Wow, it's really great! A nice improvement for the already great forum!
Thank you, Mike!


----------



## PhilFrEn

May I suggest something?

If yes, would it not be better, that when we launch a search on Google itself, it opens a new window, so that we don't loose the current one ? Might be better in my opinion .

If no, nevermind .


----------



## Alxmrphi

I also have a question, why is it needed?
Doesn't WR search do everything anyway?

Is there something that the google search does that WR normal search doesn't? (or is it for the $$)


----------



## mkellogg

Searches for common words have really been killing the server lately, so I've limited the forum search to words with at least four letters.  I've added the Google search to give you an option to still search on short words.

Phil, if this feature is used much, I'll add in the normal forum header and menu bar.


----------



## danielfranco

It's great! However, I also do it like the Sister and use my browser's answers.com box and google box. Because I use Firefox, all kinds of tabs open up and all I have to do is switch tabs.
Besides, I hardly ever use the search function. Often, I just wait for fenixpollo to post. He can be trusted to find the pertinent threads.
I'm sorry I'm so lazy.


----------



## PhilFrEn

mkellogg said:


> Phil, if this feature is used much, I'll add in the normal forum header and menu bar.


 
Hi Mike,

that would be a good deal . Thank you for this nice and so well manage Forum.


----------

